# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  استشارات رمضانية

## ashrafwater

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  . عندي انتفاخ بالمعدة عند بداية الطعام، وكذلك الألم عند فراغها ، بماذا تنصحوني أن أبدأ الفطور في شهر رمضان ؟ والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
الإجابة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الأخ الفاضل/ محمد حفظه الله . السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد،،، أولاً: لا بد من معرفة سبب هذه الأعراض, والتي قد تكون إما بسبب التهاب بالمعدة، أو بسبب القولون العصبي , لذا أولاً يجب أن يجرى لك تنظير معوي لمعرفة السبب وعلاجه. بالنسبة للصوم فالأفضل بالطبع اتباع السنة النبوية والابتداء بالتمر والماء، وإذا كان الانتفاخ كثيراً فيمكن أن تستخدم نبات النعناع مع عصير مثل عصير الليمون، وهذا يفيد كثيراً في حالات الانتفاخ التي تصاحب الطعام، كما يجب التقليل من الأطعمة الدسمة ، والبهارات ، وعدم الاستلقاء بعد الطعام, وإذا لم تكن هذه الإجراءات كافية للتحكم في الأعراض فيمكن استخدام بعض العقاقير الطبية مثل الديسفلاتيل الذي يخفف من الانتفاخ, لكن من الأفضل عرض الأمر على الطبيب لمعرفة السبب أولاً، وبالله التوفيق. 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. بارك الله لكم في شهر رمضان المبارك. أولا: أرجو إفادتي عن سبب عدم وجود رغبة في الطعام عند الإفطار في رمضان، ويكون المزاج صعبا في تلك الفترة، بحث لا أشتهي شيئا تقريبا، إلا بعد مضي ساعات، وأحيانا لا أشتهي الطعام كليا، حتى أنني لا أشارك الآخرين بهجة الإفطار، ولكن يتعدل مزاجي بعد التراويح وشرب كمية من الماء والسوائل خاصة إذا كان إدرار البول قويا. السؤال الثاني: ما هو أثر شرب الشاي على ضغط الدم؟ وهل يسبب توترا وقلقا؟ حيث أنني منذ فترة أصبحت أشعر بزيادة ضربات دقات القلب فترة محددة وخاصة عند النوم، مما يؤثر على نومي ومزاجي، فهل لشرب الشاي أو السوائل أثر في ذلك؟ أم أن عدم النوم الكافي المريح هو يسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم وزيادة التوتر؟ وأحيانا أشعر بذلك بعد تناول الوجبة، ولكن كنت أعتقد أنه من أسباب الشاي، حيث إنني أتناول ما يقارب 8 أكواب من الشاي غير المحلي. أرجو التكرم بالإفادة وبارك الله فيكم. 
الإجابة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الأخ الفاضل/ وليد حفظه الله. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد،،، بارك الله لك في شهر رمضان المبارك، وتقبل الله أعمالك فيه. يختلف الناس في شهيتهم للأكل وخاصة في رمضان، فبعض الناس يتعودون قلة الأكل فتقل شهيتهم، وبعض الناس لا يتسحر جيداً فتقل شهيتهم في اليوم الثاني، وقليلٌ من الناس يُصابون بالالتهابات في الأمعاء، وخاصة المعدة، فتكون هي السبب. نعم، شرب الشاي قد يتسبب في توتر وقلق وعدم النوم براحة، وقليلاً ما يؤثر في ضغط الدم، ولأنك تكثر منه أتوقع أن له دور في كل ما تشتكي منه، وخاصةً قلة الشهية للطعام . كذلك ارتفاع الضغط نفسه يسبب الأرق وأحياناً التوتر. وبالله التوفيق. 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بما أني أتمتع بصحة جيدة - والحمد لله - وأجد متعة في الصيام لزيادة حسناتي أحب صيام التطوع، وصيام كل إثنين وخميس. المشكلة أنني عندما أصوم تكون رائحة فمي كريهة جدا، ويتضايق مني الناس رغم أني أنظف فمي جيدا، يمكن للشخص أن يشمها وأنا أتكلم معه على بعد متر أو مترين، وهي لا تكون وأنا مفطرة؛ مما يجعلني لا أخرج وأنا صائمة؛ فما سببها وما الذي يجعلها قوية بهذا الشكل رغم أنني أستعمل السواك؟ أرجو إفادتي فأنا لا أريد أن أنقطع عن هذه العبادة لهذا السبب الذي يبدو بسيطا لكن أثره النفسي كبير جدا وشكرا لكم. 
الإجابة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الأخت الفاضلة/ انيسة حفظها الله. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد،،، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك) صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإذا علمنا ذلك، وكان هدفنا هو أن ننال مرضاة الله عز وجل فلا عليك، ولا يمنعنك تغير رائحة فمك عن ترك هذه الطاعة العظيمة التي أحببتيها زادك الله حبا للطاعات وحرصا عليها. وسبب هذه الرائحة التي تصاحب الصيام هو خلو المعدة من الطعام، وخاصة في آخر النهار، فما عليك إلا الإكثار من استخدام السواك، وكذلك الفرشاة والمعجون، وكذلك استخدام غسول بيتادين، وهو غسول مطهر للفم3 مرات يوميا، وإن شاء الله تقل هذه الرائحة التي تشتكين منها، والله الموفق لما فيه الخير والسداد، وتقبل الله منا ومنك الطاعات وسائر القربات..اللهم آمين. 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،، 
نص سؤالي هو: 
بلغت وعمري 9سنوات، وكنت بالكاد أصوم رمضان، ولأن عائلتي لم تكن مهتمة بصلاتي فلم أكن أقضي ولا أعلم بالضبط وجوب القضاء وحتى أمي كانت تفرض علي ألا أقضي وذلك لكوني مريضة بنقص الحديد وضعف الدم، ولكن الآن جيدة ولا أعاني من ذلك، ولكن عندما حاولت هذه السنة أن أقضي وقد قضيت فقط يومان بعيدان عن بعضهما، وكنت بنية خالصة للّه، ولكني لم أستطع إتمام القضاء، حيث أشعر بالتعب الشديد وفراغ في معدتي إلى درجة أني كنت أضع يدي على بطني وأنحني للأمام، وكلما ذهبت إلى الغرفة أو الحمام أو المطبخ ... كنت أتوق للجلوس بدرجة لم أشهدها بحياتي،، فلم أعد أقضي أيام الصيام، وكنت بالكاد أصوم رمضان ولكن لأن كل من حولي يصومون فأشعر دائماً بالعطش وبالتعب الجسدي الفظيع.. وبعض الصلوات كنت أجلس فيها،، فأصبحت أشعر أني مقصرة في حق اللّه ولا أدري ما العمل.. فهل هذه وسوسة من الشيطان؟؟ ولا أعتقد ذلك... فأفيدوني رحمكم الله 

الإجابة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخت الفاضلة/ المؤمنة حفظها الله . 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد،،، 

أختي السائلة: اعلمي أن الشيطان له مداخل كثيرة ، ومن بينها التسويف والتأجيل وطول الأمل، أو ما يسميه بعض الناس العائق الكبير، ويكون في ذهنك دائماً عائقاً ، سوف تؤجلين هذا الأمر وتعيشين بطول الأمل ، وهكذا يعيش الإنسان ثم يموت ولم يبدأ حياته الحقيقية، واعلمي أختاه أن الهدف النهائي الذي يريده الشيطان منك هو أن يمنعك من الخير ويمنعك من العمل، وهو مدخل خطير على الصالحين، واسمعي إلى قول ابن الجوزي في تلبيس إبليس ، يقول رحمه الله: "وكم من عازم على الجد سوفه - أي سوفه الشيطان جعله يقول سوف - وكم من ساع إلى فضيلة ثبطه، ويأتي الشيطان ويقول للإنسان بأنك كامل وأنت أفضل من غيرك ، أنت تصلي وتصوم وغيرك لا يصلون ، أنت تصوم وغيرك لا يصومون، فيجعلك تنظر إلى من هو دونك في الأعمال الصالحة، وما ذاك إلا ليثبطك عن العمل، ويقول لك الشيطان استرح قليلاً أنت مشغول أنت مريض، ولكن يجب أن يكون العكس فلننظر إلى الذين أكثر منا عبادة ونفعل مثلهم، ويكون التنافس في الخيرات" . 
وأنصحك يا أختي أن تراجعي الطبيب في هذا الموضوع إذا كان عندك مرض يمنعك من الصيام ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، أما غير ذلك فهذه وسوسة ومدخل من مداخل الشيطان، والعلاج في ذلك ما يلي: 

1- التوبة والإنابة والرجوع إلى الله تعالى. 

2- لا بد من الإيمان بالله تعالى والتوكل عليه وحده ، فالشيطان ليس له سلطان على الذين آمنوا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون. 

3- ذكر الله تعالى والاستعاذة من الشيطان الرجيم في كل وقت وحين، ((وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ)). 
وحاولي أن تقرأِ سورة السجدة، والدعاء المأثور عن ابن عباس قال إذا وجدت في نفسك شيئا فقل: ((هو الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن وهو بكل شيءٍ قدير)). 
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك. 



السلام عليكم ما هي فوائد الصلاة الصحية؟ وما هي فوائد الصوم الصحية؟! أفيدوني وشكرا.
الإجابة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الأخت الفاضلة/ نجلاء حفظها الله. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد،،، فإن للصلاة والصوم فوائد صحية كثيرة، فالصلاة تؤدي إلى درجة من النقاء الروحي الذي يحتاجه الإنسان للتخلص من تبعات الضغوط النفسية ورتابة الحياة، وقد لوحظ انخفاض نسبة مرض العصر - وهو الإحباط - بدرجة كبيرة عند المسلمين ممن يحافظون على شعائرهم عند المقارنة مع غيرهم، كما أن تنظيم مواعيد النوم وعدم إطالة فترات النوم له فوائد عديدة في تنظيم فسيولوجية الجسم والإحساس بالنشاط وعلو الهمة وتحسن أداء العمل والقدرات الذهنية عند من يحافظون على صلاتهم، وكذلك للصلاة دور كبير في التخفيف من مشاكل آلام الظهر والتي تظهر عند الكبر. وقد أجرى أحد الأطباء دراسة لمقارنة نسبة من يصابون بآلام الظهر عند الكبر، وقد وجد أن النسبة أعلى بكثير عند غير المسلمين بالمقارنة مع المسلمين، بل إن الدراسة أثبتت أن من يبدؤون الصلاة في الصغر هم على درجة أكبر من الحماية بالمقارنة بمن يصلون في أعمار أكبر، وقد توصل إلى نتيجة أن الصلاة تساعد على المحافظة على مرونة الأربطة الضامة في الظهر ولا تتأثر كثيرا بالعمر مقارنة بمن لا يصلون. وأما عن الصوم فله أيضا فوائد كثيرة لا تحصى، ولكن باختصار يمكن أن تتلخص الفوائد في تمكين الجسم من التخلص من المواد الضارة المتراكمة بسبب تناول الطعام، وكذلك مساعدة الجهاز الهضمي على تحسين أدائه وتنظيم الهضم والتخلص من الدهون الزائدة في الجسم ومنع تراكمها وإعادة حيوية عمل الأنسجة المختلفة وتجدد نشاطها وبالتالي المحافظة على نشاط الجسم. والله الموفق.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا حامل في بداية الشهر الخامس، وقد قال لي الطبيب أن لا أصوم رمضان، وأن أشرب سوائل كثيرة، وأن لا أجهد نفسي في الفترة القادمة، وهذا لأني حامل بتوأم، لكن لدي رغبة في صيام رمضان، وقلت له إن شعرت بتعب فسوف أفطر، لكن إن مر الصيام بسلام فهذا يكون من فضل ربي، وبالتالي لا أخسر فرصة الصيام في هذا الشهر الكريم. خاصة وأني سوف أستمر في أخذ أقراص الكالسيوم والحديد، ولكني أسأل هل الصيام خطر أم أنه يمكنني الصوم مع المحافظة على نفسي وحملي؟ أرجو منكم النصح والإرشاد حتى أعرف ما يجب على فعله؟ وما هي الوسائل التي تمكنني من الصوم بسلام؟ أنا متزوجة من سنتين ولدي طفل رضيع عمره 10 أشهر، وأستخدم وسيلة لمنع الحمل في الفترة الحالية، وهي اللولب، وحدث أن بدأ ينزل مني خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية ماء يشبه الماء الذي ينزل من النساء قبل الولادة، فهو ماء شفاف، ويسبب لي تسلخات، وهو بالضبط ما كان يحدث لي عندما كان ينزل مثل هذا الماء قبل الولادة، فهل هذا شيء عادي ونوع من الإفرازات المهبلية العادية أم أنه ينزل بسبب وجود شيء معين يجب علاجة؟ وإن كان كذلك فما هو العلاج المناسب في حالتي هذه؟ وشكراً. 
الإجابة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الأخت الفاضلة/ مؤمنة حفظها الله. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد،،، فمن الواضح أن السؤالين ليسا لنفس السائلة، فبالنسبة للسؤال الأول فإن كان وضعك الصحي جيدا، ولا تعانين من فقر الدم أو الغثيان، ولا تحتاجين لأخذ علاجات معينة تستلزم أخذ أدوية معينة في أوقات معينة، وإذا كان وضع الأجنة جيدا, فلا أرى بأسا من الصيام طالما أنك تستطيعين تحمل الجوع والعطش, ولا بأس من التجربة، فانوي نية الصيام، وتوكلي على الله، فإن قدرك الله وأتممت الصيام فالحمد لله، وإلا فقد جعل الله لك العذر في الإفطار. والنصيحة دائما هي بتأخير السحور، وتعجيل الفطور، والإكثار من شرب السوائل, وأما القول بأن الصيام هو خطر مطلقا فهذا لا يجوز، فكثير من الحوامل يصمن الشهر كاملا، وفوقه الست من شوال أيضا، ولم تتأثر أجسامهن، ولا أجنتهن بذلك. والله الموفق. وأما بالنسبة للسؤال الآخر: فمن المعروف أن وجود اللولب يؤدي الى زيادة في الإفرازات المهبلية الطبيعية, ولكن من الضروري التأكد من عدم وجود التهابات (وطالما أن الماء الذي ينزل شفاف فغالبا هو ليس التهابيا ) فوجود الالتهابات مع وجود اللولب يستلزم علاجها حتى لا تنتقل إلى الرحم والأنابيب، وتؤدي إلى التهاب منطقة الحوض، وانسداد الأنابيب؛ مما يؤدي إلى صعوبة الحمل مستقبلا. وإذا لم تكن هنالك أية التهابات فيكفيك وضع حفاظات على الملابس الداخلية لامتصاص تلك الرطوبة, مع تحري لبس الملابس الداخلية القطنية. والله الموفق. 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من الله علي بحمل بعد سنتين ونصف من الزواج وانا الآن في الشهر الخامس وقد تبين للطبيبه أني حامل بتوأم في كيس واحد ومشيمة واحدة وهما الان ولله الحمد بصحة جيدة ولكن الطبيبه اخبرتني بأن احتمال الإجهاض أو التشوه أو الوفاة عاليه سواء في احدهما او كليهما كما انه من الممكن ان يهدد احدهما الاخر بلف الحبل السري حول عنق الاخر او منعه من التنفس او الغذاء 
وهي تقترح علي البقاء في المستشفى في الاسبوع الثلاثين وتوليدي في الاسبوع الثاني والثلانين 
فهل كل ما تقوله صحيح وهل تشترط الولاده المبكره المقصوده وايهما اخف ضررا من الاخرى؟ 
والسؤال الاخر هو ما اريده منكم كوني ابحث عن طبيب ثقه وطبيبتي غير مسلمه كوني في امريكا سؤالي يتعلق بصيام شهر رمضان وهو يبدأ من الخامسة فجرا الى الرابعة والنصف او الخامسه مساء 
هل يوثر الصيام على صحتي وصحة التوأم وبماذا تنصحوني في حالتي تلك 
جزاكم الله خيرا واحسن اليكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الإجابة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخت الفاضلة/ مغتربة                   حفظه الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد،،، 

هناك نوعان من حمل التوائم أحدها يكون النوأم في كيس واحد والنوع الآخر يكون كل توأم في كيس مختلف , وفي حالة إذا ما كان الكيس واحد فهناك كما أخبرتك الطبيبة فرصة لحدوث بعض المشاكل، وعادة يفضل إجراء جراحة قيصرية لتلافي مثل هذه المشاكل أما موعد العملية فيحدد بحسب المتابعة الدورية للحمل بعد بدء الاسبوع الثلاثين , وتتم المتابعة بالفحص الدوري، والموجات الصوتية، وإذا ما لوحظ وجود أي مشكلة اثناء المتابعة مثل اختلاف حجم الطفلين، أو وجود أي مؤشر يوحي بوجود أي مشكلة فيمكن إجراء الجراحة في وقت مبكر، أما اذا ما كانت الامور تسير بصورة طبيعية، مع المتابعة الدورية فيمكن تأجيل العملية القيصرية الى الاسبوع ال35-36 أي قبل موعد الولادة الطبيعية بفترة كافية لإعطاء المواليد فترة كافية للنمو داخل الرحم , وإذا ماوجدت دواعي لاجراء القيصرية في فترة مبكرة فيمكن أن تتناول الأم عقار الدكساميساسون والذي يساعد في عملية تطور ونضج الجهاز التنفسي للمواليد. 
أما بالنسبة للصيام فالإسلام دين يسر إذا ما وجدت الحامل مشقة في الصيام، فلها ان تفطر إذا خافت علي نفسها أو الجنين ثم تقضي في أيام أخر 
ونسأل الله لك السلامة والذرية الصالحة.

----------


## الاء

جززاك الله الف خير

----------


## diyaomari

جزاك الله كل خير

----------

